# Thinking of a fursona change



## Tabasco (Apr 2, 2010)

To coyote.

Y/N?

I'll send you on a vision quest guys, promise. IT'LL CHANGE YOUR LIFE.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Wile E. Coyote was my favourite Looney Tunes character.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wile E. Coyote was my favourite Looney Tunes character.



I won't be chasing after a roadrunner with dynamite. I'm more wily than Wile E.

I'll just seduce it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 2, 2010)

A leech. :3c Never seen that fursona before.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 2, 2010)

I read a comic once with the transposition of Wile E. Coyote as Christ, he was killed by a gay trucker with a sniper rifle while he was trying to talk about how he was the Mesoamerican Christ figure.

too many fukken canids, man ='c


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

There's no way to make canids look cute besides a dog, and they're overdone.

I'll miss your avatar though.

you should be a BURD. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

I adore coyotes :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I read a comic once with the transposition of Wile E. Coyote as Christ, he was killed by a gay trucker with a sniper rifle while he was trying to talk about how he was the Mesoamerican Christ figure.
> 
> too many fukken canids, man ='c



Coyotes aren't canids.

They're miniature gods.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 2, 2010)

definately

i love coyotes they are so majestic


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> definately
> 
> i love coyotes they are so majestic



Everything about you and this post makes me want to raeg.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> A leech. :3c Never seen that fursona before.



 I has~

Beware, penis!

If you wanna really change it, it's cool. What made you think about it, though?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Nooo.
How about a dhole?

Or a hare. Just throwin' that out there.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Or a hare. Just throwin' that out there.



I need moar prey.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

What will happen with the clams?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> What will happen with the clams?



They will explode in numbers and the remaining otters will become very fat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> otters will become very fat.



And slow and easy to catch.
The foxes will focus on otter meats, leaving the hares alone long enough to build a super defense weapon against predators.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> And slow and easy to catch.
> The foxes will focus on otter meats, leaving the hares alone long enough to build a super defense weapon against predators.



Hares taste better than otters.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hares taste better than otters.



But rabbits and mice are nicer than hares!
And there are so many rabbit-furs around here...


----------



## Jelly (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But rabbits and mice are nicer than hares!
> And there are so many rabbit-furs around here...



like a hairy man
and...












?

Well, there were only ever two other bats. And one of them was a big fucking assface
so im glad all the bats are dead now


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> like a hairy man



Is he one of the Biker Mice from Mars?



Jelly said:


> Well, there were only ever two other bats. And one of them was a big fucking assface
> so im glad all the bats are dead now



What happened to Gight?


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh noes D:

Who'll smash the clams ;^;


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

I just did a count of all the registered fursonas on FAF and there's 174/465 ratio of canids to total amount of furries. That's more than 1/3.

So no don't do it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh noes D:
> 
> Who'll smash the clams ;^;


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

Do it.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 3, 2010)

...NOOOOOOOO.  D:

Dude you're like the only other female otter I know at all ever.


----------



## Browder (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I just realized if you change it there will be one less otter to issue in the apocalypse.

So yeah go for it. But not to dog.


----------

